
EU Cookie Regulation Site Use Cookies - nergal
I&#x27;m reading the EU regulation site regarding cookies on websites in EU. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ec.europa.eu&#x2F;ipg&#x2F;basics&#x2F;legal&#x2F;cookies&#x2F;index_en.htm<p>The site states that there are certain types of cookies that the site should give the user a notice of. The site itself doesn&#x27;t warn for cookies but uses multiple cookies themselves.<p>But how can I be certain that the cookies used on their site (for example) are not keeping data regarding my browser&#x2F;behaviour&#x2F;language etc, that I guess would fall under the regulation? Especially if the data is encrypted.
======
cookiemookie
By design every website keeps data on you in their log files (/var/log/apache
or /nginx). Wrt data, your data is send the moment you use Windows or a web
browser (Telemetry). I highly doubt that data is kept securely.

The cookie law in particular is very vague, nobody knows what to do with it.
The law is being reviewed and will be updated.

